# Multiply System Hook-up



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

I have ordered a 1124P which is soon to arrive. I would like to use it for both my 2 ch. system and the home theater system. What I would like to know if the way I was going to set this up is feasible.I was going to input the 2 ch. signals using the XLR inputs, doing the necessary adjustments on engine #5 and going to the sub via the XLR outputs. Inputting the H.T. signal using a 1/4" TRS input say on the left side, makeing the needed adjustments on engine #4 and also using the same XLR output cable to go to the sub.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm not clear on how many inputs and outputs you are intending to use, but if you plan to connect one line level amplifier (i.e. LFE out of a receiver) to channel one input of the BFD (for example) with an XLR connector, and then connect another line level amplifier (i.e. preamp output) to the same channel one input with a 1/4" connector, then it's a show stopper.

The input connector types on the BFD are there for convenience, but certainly share the same input pins of the differential amp inside. This would mean that each line level amplifier connected to the same high impedance input of the BFD would also see the other line level amplifiers output impedance of ~100 ohms. Bad... :nono:

brucek


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

If I understand this correctly then one cannot connect more than one line level to the 1124P even if both systems would never be powered up at the same time. Then I guess I would need two 1124P's or get some kind of switcher to accomplish what I want to do.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Then I guess I would need two 1124P's or get some kind of switcher to accomplish what I want to do.


Yep.........

brucek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Pauljs said:


> If I understand this correctly then one cannot connect more than one line level to the 1124P even if both systems would never be powered up at the same time. Then I guess I would need two 1124P's or get some kind of switcher to accomplish what I want to do.


You wouldn’t need two 1124s. All you need is a switcher with 2 inputs and 1 output. Kinda hard to find since you want to do balanced, but a little Behringer mic mixer would do the trick.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

:sad: Anyways thanks very much for the advice


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

I do something very similar.

Sub goes in channel 1 and filters are applied. Output of the BFD goes to a Chase Technologies RLC-1 remote controlled preamp. All signals are mono balanced.

L/R full range signals go to a little Behringer mixer and are mixed to a mono balanced signal. These go into channel 2 input on the BFD, and filters are applied (different filters than the ones used for sub only). That output is also fed to the Chase RLC-1. 

I am now able to select (remotely) either input on the Chase RLC-1 and send it to my sub. I am also able to control sub volume _after_ the BFD, which means I set my BFD's input level and leave it. Here's some more discussion on my implementation. I really need to complete that thread with some follow up posts, but you'll get the idea. It actually works quite well. The only challenges are 1) getting a Chase RLC-1, and 2) building the custom cables.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> You wouldn’t need two 1124s. All you need is a switcher with 2 inputs and 1 output. Kinda hard to find since you want to do balanced, but a little Behringer mic mixer would do the trick.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


I wonder if I could get a recomendation for a switcher, inputs and outputs do not have to to be XLR, RCA or TRS would be fine. I usually make my own cables. The mixer boards at Behringer seem to be a little intimidating.

Thanks Paul


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Pauljs said:


> I wonder if I could get a recomendation for a switcher, inputs and outputs do not have to to be XLR, RCA or TRS would be fine. I usually make my own cables. The mixer boards at Behringer seem to be a little intimidating.
> 
> Thanks Paul


I know what you mean about mixers being intimidating; I used to feel the same way. But they're really not that bad once you figure out what they're trying to do. If you ever chose to go that path, there are many of us around here that would be happy to help you get it going correctly.

I would highly recommend the Chase RLC-1. Wayne is the guy that told me about it, so he probably feels the same. Easy I/O, and selects inputs and controls volume remotely. I paid less than $100 for mine. You'll just have to look around a bit, but they're out there.

There are also boxes like this that will switch, but that don't control volume. Price and availability are right!

I bet RadioShack also has something that will do it, perhaps manually switched. Run down there and poke around.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yeah, the mixer is no big deal. Just get one with four balanced inputs; they will all have a pair of balanced outputs. The input channels should all have mute switches, so you can turn the pair you want to send to the sub on and off.

Still, a remote controlled switcher like the Chase or the one Otto linked would be even cooler. Plus there’s no chance of accidentally sending both 2-channel and HT to the sub at the same time, as there’d be with the mixer. There’s really no good reason to used balanced in a home system anyway.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

